# Black Rectangle Across Images - Troubleshooting



## creativebydesign1 (Sep 10, 2012)

Just stumbled across this forum; hoping somebody can help me. I started shooting tonight and started noticing a black splotch/rectangle across my pictures. Any idea what's going on? I have a Canon EOS Rebel XSi. It did the same thing with two separate lenses. Is this just dust or something? I took the lens off and looked inside, but I don't really know what I'm looking at. Thanks for any help!

At first it started across the top:



Then it moved more toward the side:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 10, 2012)

Gee. This looks familiar.







Hate to break it to ya:  Your shutter is screwed up.


----------



## creativebydesign1 (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh boy. How much will that run me to get it fixed?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 10, 2012)

creativebydesign1 said:


> Oh boy. How much will that run me to get it fixed?



Send it to Canon for an estimate.

What's the shutter count?


----------



## creativebydesign1 (Sep 10, 2012)

That's a great question. I installed a couple different things to try to determine it in the exif data, but I couldn't get it to show up anywhere. Honestly didn't even think to know what my shutter count was before you asked. I'll keep digging. I really appreciate your help; it gives me something to work with.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 10, 2012)

creativebydesign1 said:


> That's a great question. I installed a couple different things to try to determine it in the exif data, but I couldn't get it to show up anywhere. Honestly didn't even think to know what my shutter count was before you asked. I'll keep digging. I really appreciate your help; it gives me something to work with.



Run your last image through here.  Canon may not record actuations, however.


----------



## KmH (Sep 10, 2012)

Yep. One of the 2 shutter curtains in the camera has come apart.

Plan on about $250 or so for a shutter replacement. No doubt. Don't release the shutter again until it's repaired.

Being an XSI it's likely not a warranty repair, and any qualified repair shop can replace the shutter allowing you to shop around some.


----------



## creativebydesign1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah, nothing came up. Oh well, I'll make a run by the repair shop today & see what they'll charge. May just get a new one...

Thanks for the replies! Appreciate it!


----------

